# 330 Ci Rim Poll (Pics Inside) Plz Give me ur Opinion



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

I am about to recieve my 330 Ci 2004 Titanium Silver Coupe 
I have the rims down to 3 Finalists Plz let me know what u think.

Here are the 3 Choices. Choice 1 Stagered Set Up, 2 and 3 are 225/40x18 all around.

1.Choice one Mille Miglia 18 inch EV-R stagered set up 18x8 in front and 18x9 in back with 225/40x18 and 255/35x18 tires. Only negative the rims are about 29lbs.


















2. Moven M4 18x8.5 ACS Knock offs. Pretty light 26lbs each but made in Asia.










3. BMW OEM Style Type 71 Replicas. 
18x8 made in Germany from AAA Wheels. Dont know the weight on these










Thanks to all for looking and voting 
I can only afford about $200-$240 a rim so i am limited to these choices money wise.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The 71 reps are 27lbs each.

All those rims are either extremely heavy or the fact that they're replicas makes them soft and not structurally sound. :thumbdwn:


----------



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Breytons are nice but they are all in the 30lb range for 18 inch and the price is crazy.
Mille Miglia are not Knock offs they are an original company


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

s420merc said:


> Hey Breytons are nice but they are all in the 30lb range for 18 inch and the price is crazy.
> Mille Miglia are not Knock offs they are an original company


MM's are in general heavy. :thumbdwn: nice looking but heavy. OZ SL's are very light and not expensive.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Honestly, I don't like the looks of any of them.

But I just have an intense dislike for the riveted look.

I prefer rims without the Frankenstein/Herman Munster bolted look.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

s420merc said:


> Hey Breytons are nice but they are all in the 30lb range for 18 inch and the price is crazy.
> Mille Miglia are not Knock offs they are an original company


Yeah, and I wouldn't use Breytons even if they're free. :dunno:

I used the word "either". Your choices, the Mille Miglia (heavy) or the other 71s and Moven (knock-offs) aren't exactly what I'd consider putting on my car. I'm just expressing my opinion, no need to get defensive about it.

For $200-$400 range, there are a lot of good wheels with reasonable weight available.


----------



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

I am trying to get an asthetic feel on the rims looks wise. From what i understand the OEM BMW 18 inch rims are in the 25lb-26lb range. I just want to know how much would using a 29lb rim affect accelaration in real world terms. Anyone have statistics on that.
Also i am in NY so pothole durability is a bit issue, I am a bit woried about the knock offs denting and stuff
Main thing is which pair would u like looks wise on ur ride -if weight was not an issue and durability not an issue either. 
Never Heard of OZ rims by the way can u post a pic


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

s420merc said:


> I am trying to get an asthetic feel on the rims looks wise. From what i understand the OEM BMW 18 inch rims are in the 25lb-26lb range. I just want to know how much would using a 29lb rim affect accelaration in real world terms. Anyone have statistics on that.
> Also i am in NY so pothole durability is a bit issue, I am a bit woried about the knock offs denting and stuff
> Main thing is which pair would u like looks wise on ur ride -if weight was not an issue and durability not an issue either.
> Never Heard of OZ rims by the way can u post a pic


Unsprung weight as much as 1lb can make noticable differences in accelleration/braking feel.

From a pure aesthetics standpoint, my vote is with the Style 71 replicas... why not get the real ones? too expensive?

The OZs are the Super-Leggeras. Tire rack has pics of them on their website. They are not knockoffs and are pretty light. :thumbup:


----------



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah too much i am limited to about $200-240 per rim and all those rims are way more expensive.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

s420merc said:


> Yeah too much i am limited to about $200-240 per rim and all those rims are way more expensive.


Have you considered looking for used OEM 71s or something similar from someone who upgraded theirs? Maybe some of them are really willing to deal. :dunno:


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

e46fanatics.com has lots of used rim ads. get some authentic type 71s pr the V spokes


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

s420merc said:


> Never Heard of OZ rims by the way can u post a pic


OZ is a huge manufacturer of rims for tuners such as hamman plus many others, race cars, as well as an oem manufacterer supercar brands.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Honestly, I don't like the looks of any of them.
> 
> But I just have an intense dislike for the riveted look.
> 
> I prefer rims without the Frankenstein/Herman Munster bolted look.


 :stupid:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Honestly, I don't like the looks of any of them.
> 
> But I just have an intense dislike for the riveted look.
> 
> I prefer rims without the Frankenstein/Herman Munster bolted look.


:stupid: me too


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

None of the above. I too am not a big fan of the multi-piece look. If you're looking to replace M68's with inexpensive 18" wheels, then I'd be inclined to wait until you can afford wheels of good quality.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> None of the above. I too am not a big fan of the multi-piece look. If you're looking to replace M68's with inexpensive 18" wheels, then I'd be inclined to wait until you can afford wheels of good quality.


 :werd:

Eventually, when finances allow, I will get RCs or RG-Rs for summer wheels.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :werd:
> 
> Eventually, when finances allow, I will get RCs or RG-Rs for summer wheels.


REs look good too, and I understand they're forged also. I've been talking to some local guys about GC suspensions and that'll probably be the next big change for me (since M72s are reasonably svelte @ 22 pounds or so).


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Keep the 68M's.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

And I thought I was the only one...

One of the advantages of Fikse wheels -- no visible fasteners.

If I ever win the lottery I'll be one of their best customers...



Plaz said:


> Honestly, I don't like the looks of any of them.
> 
> But I just have an intense dislike for the riveted look.
> 
> I prefer rims without the Frankenstein/Herman Munster bolted look.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Guess which ones I voted for!! :bigpimp: 

--J.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> None of the above. If you're looking to replace M68's with inexpensive 18" wheels, then I'd be inclined to wait until you can afford wheels of good quality.


My sentiments also, nothing wrong with m68's and I would not be inclined to replace them with a sub standard wheel. Just wait a few more months until you can afford better rims. The money you save will be quickly lost on rim repair or replacement.


----------



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

I dont have the SPorts pkg so i have the base rims : puke: and its not an issue of Money its the fact that if i get more expensive rims that makes my car a target and i dont want my rims boosted. 
My friend had HRE in NY and they boosted his car just for the rims.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

s420merc said:


> I dont have the SPorts pkg so i have the base rims : puke: and its not an issue of Money its the fact that if i get more expensive rims that makes my car a target and i dont want my rims boosted.
> My friend had HRE in NY and they boosted his car just for the rims.


That's what insurance is for. If you're going to let the possibilities of having the rims stolen as your rationale for not getting or spending the $$$ for rims, you might as well NOT buy a BMW because they're prime targets for getting jacked as well, especially in NY.

And HREs are hella more expensive than a good set of OEM rims or BBSes.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Go for a set of used type 71's and don't consider the replica's because they are too heavy and will have a terrible affect on the feel of your car.


I have been through at least 4 (maybe 5) sets of aftermarket rims and if they weighed more, you definitely felt it. Do a search under my name and you should find a ton of wheel observations.

One other thought, have you considered the 135's ? They are beautiful and if I remember correctly, brand new they are very reasonably priced from Pacific BMW.


----------



## s420merc (Jan 19, 2004)

I have decided to go with the OEM type 71's in 18 inch for a stagered look my dealer is leting me have the set of rims new for $1600 i think it not a bad deal and i get the stagered look. :bigpimp: goin with Goodyear GSD3 tires all around.


----------

